# What characters are immune to Genjutsu?



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 18, 2018)

List only characters who can't be put under Genjutsu.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2018)

Sasori is the only one that comes to mind and that depends on how his core works. Everyone else can be effected by Genjutsu, it’s just a case of how fast can they get out. And no perfect Jins are not immune to Genjutsu.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Mar 18, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Sasori is the only one that comes to mind and that depends on how his core works. Everyone else can be effected by Genjutsu, it’s just a case of how fast can they get out. And no perfect Jins are not immune to Genjutsu.


What about Shark Kisame, untouchable Obito and Black Zetsu?


----------



## Bonly (Mar 18, 2018)

Polandfan said:


> What about Shark Kisame, untouchable Obito and Black Zetsu?



All of them can be effected by Genjutsu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2018)

Immune? No one comes to mind that's outright immune and can't be affected. 

It's really more of a matter of who can recognize/escape quickly, thus rendering genjutsu ineffective and pointless in actual combat. Perfect jins and sharingan users are the best at this (ex: Killer Bee and Itachi).


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Immune? No one comes to mind that's outright immune and can't be affected.
> 
> It's really more of a matter of who can recognize/escape quickly, thus rendering genjutsu ineffective and pointless in actual combat. Perfect jins and sharingan users are the best at this (ex: Killer Bee and Itachi).


And Sakura XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Mar 18, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> And Sakura XD


Thou shalt not speak of mama Uchiha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 18, 2018)

BlackHeartedImp said:


> Thou shalt not speak of mama Uchiha


Yes BlackHeartedImp-Sama


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 18, 2018)

-Dan kato in reika
-prime nagato
-byakugou tsunade
-gaiden Muu, novel Muu
-gated gai
-shark sage mode kisame
-butterfly choji
-zetsu when both halves are merged
-ukon when inside sakon
-prime nin-game


----------



## Muah (Mar 18, 2018)

All genjustu.

Probabaly just Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 19, 2018)

Sasuke is probably immune to visual based genjutsus..Apart from that noone is *immune* to genjutsus


----------



## StandingMan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sasori?

What’s the consensus there since he technically doesn’t have a body?


----------



## Charmed (Mar 19, 2018)

Sasori and that's about it.

Every other ninja is affected by Genjutsu couse they are human as simple as that, and I don't know if Oro is human or not, but he's also affected by Genjutsu.

I don't remmeber if Edo Tensei are immune to Genjutsu, I mean they are already dead(?) and Mugen Tsukyomi didn't affect them, or was that an exception?


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 19, 2018)

Charmed said:


> Sasori and that's about it.
> 
> Every other ninja is affected by Genjutsu couse they are human as simple as that, and I don't know if Oro is human or not, but he's also affected by Genjutsu.
> 
> I don't remmeber if Edo Tensei are immune to Genjutsu, I mean they are already dead(?) and Mugen Tsukyomi didn't affect them, or was that an exception?


edo tensei are techically alive. they have their natural chakra signature & are affected by poison, suffocation & even  ''feelings'' 

they're not immune to genjutsu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Mar 19, 2018)

walpurgis Burgoo said:


> edo tensei are techically alive. they have their natural chakra signature & are affected by poison, suffocation & even ''feelings''
> 
> they're not immune to genjutsu


oh ok! I just got a little confused, then why didn't Mugen Tsukuyomi work on edo tensei?


----------



## Maverick04 (Mar 19, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I don't remmeber if Edo Tensei are immune to Genjutsu, I mean they are already dead(?) and Mugen Tsukyomi didn't affect them, or was that an exception?


Kotoamatsukami affected Itachi

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Mar 19, 2018)

Charmed said:


> oh ok! I just got a little confused, then why didn't Mugen Tsukuyomi work on edo tensei?


their souls/chakra are tied to the Resurrection jutsu. beyond that they aren't available

MT was about the true living souls still bound to earth

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Charmed (Mar 19, 2018)

RahulPK04 said:


> Kotoamatsukami affected Itachi





walpurgis Burgoo said:


> their souls/chakra are tied to the Resurrection jutsu. beyond that they aren't available
> 
> MT was about the true living souls still bound to earth


Ok! Ty!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 19, 2018)

Certain characters may be immune to specific types of genjutsu, such as DSM Kabuto being immune to audial genjutsu.

However, for complete immunity/invulnerability, I think its down to each with their own head cannon.

As for me:
• Hidan
Jashin says hi, that's my servant you're not taking over his senses!
If Jashin doesn't mind (Yin type Shadow Possession worked), then he's falling.

• Sasori
Well, genjutsu works through a portal to the brain. Sasori has no portals so he should not be able to fall for it. If a genjutsu (caster's chakra) could go directly to his organ, the he's falling.

• Kisamehada
Combined, he has a backup entity which is literally a part of him, instead of merely hiding inside him like PJs. Perhaps this makes him immune as two minds have to be affected at the exact same time. Tho multi target genjutsu would still work.

• Kakuzu
Five hearts, see above.

• KN
Too enraged to be controlled?

• Hyuga
They see the chakra moving towards them. So with speed they dodge/undo with Jyuken.
That's not invulnerability, tho.

• Juugo
See KN. Only applies when enraged, tho

Yeah, that's all I can *hypothesise* for now


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm sad I have to change my avy that makes me sad ;-;


----------



## Stonaem (Mar 19, 2018)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I'm sad I have to change my avy that makes me sad ;-;


Its too good for the uncultured swine of this world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Speedyamell (Mar 20, 2018)

I think genjutsu affects atleast one way or the other..there could be a case for sasori & sasuke,but i don't think theres anyone thats outright immune..like the time raikage tried to crush ms sasuke while he was under genjutsu,where even while the illusion didn't do its work & sasuke saw throught it almost immiedately..he was still affected.
But talking of people who can/are hyped to be able to see through,break out of,or are resistant enough to seem like they are immune:

High level Sharingan users: itachi,ms/ems sasuke,obito,e.t.c can due to being able to see through it,resist genjutsu to a degree.

Sakura: she was said to be straight up resistant to even high end genjutsu by shikamaru(an intellectual),an ability she showed potential for as a kid,even exceeding a perfect jin such as naruto at it, her prowess also lets her release others,capable of literally manifesting herself in the illusion to release them.

Perfect jins: jinchuriki with full control/partnership with their tailed beast can be swiftly released by said beasts due to their influence on the jins chakra & through communication.

Thats all i can think of right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 20, 2018)

Sasori is the only one who is "immune" due to basically being an inanimate object inside another inanimate object

Everyone else is affected by Genjutsu to a degree if tagged by it

Everyone

This includes Perfect Jin AND Uchiha as well

They can bust out of essentially any genjutsu really easily, but until they do, they are affected by it for sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Conqueror (Mar 20, 2018)

Mostly it comes to highly resistant to genjutsu like those with good chakra control or perfect jins
I wonder if the shadow and light style can nullify genjutsu


----------



## oiety (Mar 20, 2018)

Sakura has the best resistance of any basic character. She broke the Genjutsu that perfect jin Nardo got beat by, which counts for a lot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

